# Hello from Kage Innovation!!



## Kristin Stephan (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey everyone! We are looking for some feedback from our customers. What did you like about our system? How did we handle your needs as a customer? What can we do better for next year? Thank you in advance for your input


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Kristin Stephan;1040447 said:


> Hey everyone! We are looking for some feedback from our customers. What did you like about our system? How did we handle your needs as a customer? *What can we do better for next year*? Thank you in advance for your input


The best thing you can do for next year is send me a 9ft SS blade and box to try out for free.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

rob_cook2001;1040504 said:


> The best thing you can do for next year is send me a 9ft SS blade and box to try out for free.


While you're at it I'll take one to


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

unless they call with complaints then I wouldn't worry about it.
I will take a new blade too....lol


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

It's good to see a manufacturer on the ball, kudos to KAGE.


----------



## Kristin Stephan (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you for your replies! We are just looking for feedback. I would hope that any complaints would have been brought to our attention and taken care of immediately Sorry guys, I would love to give out free plow systems however I just can't see that happening 

@ DeVries- Thank you! Kage is driven by our products and our customers satisfaction. We strive to make good quality products and always want a good relationship with you.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

well since your not giving them out can you send me a quote for a 9ft blade and box for my skid??
thanks
Robert


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Do you offer the kage system for the euro-style quick attach mounts for loaders on tractors? I don't see it on your web site.


----------



## Kristin Stephan (Nov 6, 2008)

lawnproslawncare- I am sorry we are not familiar with the euro-style attachment.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Since I'm 10 miles from you and my employee lives in Shafer, can I just swing by and pick up one of those blades??? 

At least you won't have to pay for shipping. 


Now that I think about it, since I use the same tractors that you guys do, it would fit quite nicely.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Kristin Stephan;1040997 said:


> lawnproslawncare- I am sorry we are not familiar with the euro-style attachment.


http://www.berlon.com/mmccormick.php

here is a link so you know what I'm referring to.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I've used their stake driver & quiver, some of the best money I've spent.


----------



## Kristin Stephan (Nov 6, 2008)

lawnmwrman22- You are more than welcome to pick up a system anytime you like

lawnproslawncar-we looked into it and at this time it is not something we will be adapting to, sorry.

RLM- Good to hear!! Thank you for your positive feedback


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

i have had my 8' kage plow and containment setup for almost 2 years now, it has been one of the better investments i have made for my company, the blade is solid. i had a problem last year were one of the welds broke, on the part that allows the blade to oscillate and turn left ot right...i called up kage and within 2 weeks had a brand new part shipped to my house...awesome customer support...
i will be purchasing another kage plow ( just the plow no box) this winter to replace a cheaper plow that i bought a few years ago that has not faired as wel, kage plows are rock solid and worth every penny, IMO.
wish you guys made boxes for backhoes.....? hint hint

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95079 my thread for the repair and pictures of the damaged part....


----------



## Kristin Stephan (Nov 6, 2008)

NorthernSvc's- Thank you for all the good words! I'm glad your Kage system is working out for you. We just might have something new to release @ the SIMA show this June


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking forward to try out a few items next season!


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have never ran one of your products. I have heard good reviews but when I first saw one it looked as if it wouldnt hold up and have never really looked back at them. ( also we didnt have a need with what we were doing) Things have changed and I have a feeling this is exactly what we need. Could you send me a quote on a set up for a skid.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Also do you loan out demos at all?


----------



## Kristin Stephan (Nov 6, 2008)

ryde307-Glad to hear that you have taken the time to look into our products again. Our products are definitely designed to not only hold up but be superior to competing products. I would love to put together a quote for you. If you could send me your information and an email address I will get it to you right away. [email protected]. We are always willing to bring a system out for you to demo.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Kristin, in what ways is your product better than Snow Wolf's FastTach. I'm going to purchase a 10' plow of one or the other. I can't make up my mind on which one is better. Any insight on a comparison would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Kristin Stephan (Nov 6, 2008)

WIPensFan- Thank you for your interest in our products! Kage is the inventor of the SnowKage and has given Snow Wolf permission to make the Fast Tach so they are quite similar. The main difference between the two is how the SnowKage hooks up to the plow. If you haven't yet, visit our website at www.kageinnovation.com to see how our system works. The Fast Tach hooks on with a 'key hole' design vs. our cam lock bracket and hook method. Comparing plows is a different story. Kage's blade is built tough with all the features that other designs are lacking. This is something you can also see on our website. I hope this has helped. If you have any further questions or concerns you can contact me at [email protected]. Thanks Again


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Kristin, thank you for your quick response. I have seen your website many times and think your product is well made. I'm going to do a little more asking on this site to see who likes what and why. Thanks again.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I saw the Kage system in person for the first time last tuesday at the Farm show in River Falls WI.
I gotta say this is one beefy plow! Can't believe the amount of Iron that sits on these just for a skid loader. Definately going to start budgeting for one for the S-185


----------



## Kristin Stephan (Nov 6, 2008)

lawnsprolawncar- Thanks! Our plow systems are definitely built to hold up to the abuse a skid steer can put on them. I'm sure Mike or Syd told you that it also comes with a 2 year warranty! Feel free to contact us anytime with any questions or concerns.


----------



## GrayBros. (Nov 20, 2010)

We just ordered a new Kage SnowFire 9' yesterday, and I can't wait to use it. So, I don't have any feedback on the plow itself but I do have feedback on the company. Kage is the best company that we have ever worked with for snow removal. When making a large investment such as this, it's good to feel appreciated and important, and that's what Kage did. Can't wait to buy a few more! I will update you all with a review after we get plowing.


----------



## deereequipment (Jul 12, 2007)

Kristin Stephan;1040588 said:


> Thank you for your replies! We are just looking for feedback. I would hope that any complaints would have been brought to our attention and taken care of immediately Sorry guys, I would love to give out free plow systems however I just can't see that happening
> 
> @ DeVries- Thank you! Kage is driven by our products and our customers satisfaction. We strive to make good quality products and always want a good relationship with you.


I'd say advertise more. I am on the East Coast and never heard of you.
I am in the market for a pusher box, and only heard of 3 different manufacturers, all who by chance, advertize on here too.


----------

